# RC's Random Miniatures



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Well as I am back from a 6 month break from the Hobby and the website, I thought an appropriate way to come back to the site would be to start a project log.

So that's exactly what I'm doing. All of the stuff I do these days is usually just random miniatures that I paint because I like them but I will be starting to paint my Gondor LOTR Force at some point this year so I will start a seperate log for that when the time comes.

At this current moment in time I am part way through painting my Lucius the Eternal. I began painting him in December '09 and did post a couple of WIP's on here but I thought I would just re show the pictures I have so far.

Took a while to get the face to a colour that I liked but I think I'm finally there. As for the whip, also took me a while to blend it properly but after a couple of attempts I think I've managed to pull it off. Still some highlighting on both the blue and the red sections though as well as extending the length that the blending takes place a tad more.

For the metal areas I've gone for a rusted metal colour though it's still got one or two more metallic highlights to be added. The flesh on the other hand is still in early stages and has only just had a basecoat and a wash so far.

The base is all finished except the Space Marine helmet which I cannot paint untill I get a Dark Angels Green (so that I can ridicule my main opponent).











































They are the only pictures I have of him at the moment and you might have seen them before but I have painted some more of him now and will get new pictures to you ASAP. As soon as I've found my camera that is, should be here somewhere...

Comments and criticism always welcome.

Cheers.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks good so far! I particularly like the whip, the colours blend really well


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

A good looking model so far mate, keep it up and get it finished.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks guys and I'm very sorry but couldn't find my own camera today so couldn't get the updated pictures but am going to collect one off a friend tomorrow and so should hopefully upload the latest pictures then .


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking forward to it then RC.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

A Long due update - have painted up a Theoden miniature from LOTR SBG inbetween so not much progress has been made but plenty for an update.

Ignore the chips in the paint, I need to spend some time fixing them, dropped him 


























Comments and criticism welcome as always.

Cheers!


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

From the look of the last picture his sword isn't painted. It is isn't it?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

No the sword is still untouched yet.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Coming along nicely RC. I am surprised that you did the base first though.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Coming along nicely RC. I am surprised that you did the base first though.


I nearly always do the bases first on models though I think I did wrong in doing so on this model, in hindsight I wouldn't have done the snow till the end but it's too late now 

Thanks .


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Good to see you back at painting again dude. good start to the model. I think the snow was also a bit of a mistake to do so early, but generally i always paint the base before i paint the model, since if you make a mistake painting the base and hit the model you can potentially ruin a part of the painting. Is this for a particular force or is this a one-off?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks moo, aye it's been a while since I painted properly, a good six months at least so it's a bit strange getting back into it but I'm enjoying it still so that's a good sign.

As for the snow, I'm just going to have to be extra careful painting this one  If I do get paint on it I'll probably put a small layer of snow on top of it to cover it up and let this be a lesson for next time.

This is a one-off rather than being painted for a force, though I do have a Chaos force I'm not much into the gaming aspect of 40K anymore so the majority of 40K stuff you'll see from me will be one-offs. At least until I can be bothered to get an army ready.


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

I do love that model!  You doing a great job of him. I might try and use that fleshy face effect in some of my daemons. (the skin coloured armour).


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks green faced monkey! Glad you like him, if you wanted I can post up how i painted those parts?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Break from Lucius to paint Gamling from Lord of the Rings.

I will also be taking some paint to some of my Cryx as well as having bought some new ones thanks to some inspiration from The Wraithlord.


















Enjoy


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

looks good, sir. i don't really like the LOTR range, but you've highlighted the model beautifully, to the point where i am actually starting to like the model itself and not just the paint job! +rep for that alone :grin:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks very much aquatic  Your comments are highly appreciated!


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

the whip is awsome really eems to blend very well for that have some rep


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Not a bad model, personally i feel the base is a bit big for the model, it overwhelms it almost to the point it feels a little lonely. I think some areas could be a little neater and being a contrast fanatic i would recommend pushing those shades and highlights further, but it's still a good piece of painting you've achieved, now finish the other model so i can drool over it ;D


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Love lucius so far. Your painting standard is so far above mine that I have no other comment I can add. Very nice indeed


----------



## SlaaneshLover (Jul 7, 2010)

Looking great so far... great blending technique on the whip.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

moo said:


> Not a bad model, personally i feel the base is a bit big for the model, it overwhelms it almost to the point it feels a little lonely. I think some areas could be a little neater and being a contrast fanatic i would recommend pushing those shades and highlights further, but it's still a good piece of painting you've achieved, now finish the other model so i can drool over it ;D


Thanks moo, I would finish Lucius but I've recently recieved an order from Privateer Press that's got me distracted for the time being.

I'll try to get back to Lucius when I can though


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh ! PP ^^ i like their models more than Lucius, so do those first and show us !  lol


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha. Will do 

Just got to dig out the camera and I can get WIP pics of Goreshade up.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking forward to the pics RC.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Dug out a diorama I made today. Posted a thread in Modelling and Painting but have posted it here aswell as it is completely random and I would like some constructive criticism for improvement for the next time I attempt a diorama.

The 3 pikes in the later pictures I took off as they looked shit.



































You'll have to wait a couple more days for Goreshade 

Cheers.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

For a Diorama it looks a little, well .........dull. It just looks like you got the modles and placed them on a big base with a rock on it. The painting is excellent though. Have some rep for that my friend. :grin:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes I'll admit I didn't try to change things much at all. All I did was bend the bow down and sculpt an arrow into the Uruk-Hai (which you can only see in the top picture) and even those I didn't do overly well.

Converting has never been my hotspot though. Maybe next diorama :wink:


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey, practice makes perfect :grin:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That it does


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I was meaning to ask, where to det those Plinth type bases, though I was looking or a more taller one as aposed to wider.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That one I made myself out of wood from a store near me.

There are plenty of plinths online on certain websites though and you can often pick some up of ebay if you search for Miniature Plinths.

What type were you after exactly? I'll post up a few links if you wanted?


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

That Would be great thanks, I wanted ones the same sort of style as yours but taller and not as wide.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.displayplinths.co.uk

http://www.woodenbases.co.uk/

http://www.voodooworx.co.uk/

The Middle one is best for what you're looking for I think.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you RC, I have ordered a few for my Various armies.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

No problem mate. Let me know how they are as I haven't actually ordered any from them yet. Be sure to post pics of whatever you use them for


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Will do, gotta get the models sculpted then painted first :grin:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

As promised, WIP pictures of Goreshade the Bastard.

Only given it its undercoat, based it and painted the blade at the moment. But I have something to ask you all. What do you think about the way I've painted the blade? I've tried to paint it with green in the mix as it's how Cryx are most of the time that you see them however I'm not very happy with how it turned out. Do you all think it looks okay or do you think I should paint it differently? If so how so?

Without further ado, here it is in its current stage:


















Cheers!


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

I quite like the blade, it's hard to say if it'll work with the mini since it's at the undercoat stage.

If you're concerned about the glittery green effect [always happens with green + metallics... GW even used to sell a green metallic  ] I'd suggest a wash with Devlan Mud... if you start out pretty thinned I reckon it'll add some aging and dull things down while leaving you a greenish hue.

BTW, did you clean the flash, looks like there is a nubbin at the top of the upswept blade part.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Ah shit thanks for pointing out that flash on the blade. Looks like I'll have a bit of touching up to do on the blade now anyway 

I'm glad you pointed that out now, I'd have been kicking myself if I'd finished and then spotted it.

I'm glad you like the blade though, I must admit I was rather undecided on whether I liked it myself or not.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

lol, yeah, looking again, i'd definately try a thinned wash of devlan mud.

BTW, how do you get your pictures small? My pictures are making the re-sizer cry but are just taken straight off my camera.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Will give that a try thanks.

I used Microsoft Picture Manager and cropped them whilst they were the full size and then once I had the part of the picture I wanted resized them to a smaller size.

It's fairly simple to do once you're used to it and if you have Picture Manager. If not I'm sure you can edit photos that you've uploaded to www.photobucket.com including cropping and resizing tools.

Any help?


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah that helps, I also have photoshop but was just wondering if you'd managed it without the intermediate stage... I'll try Microsoft and see if they have a way to manage multiple photos at once.

Edit: Having checked out Photobucket they seem to have a bulk uploader that allows you to cap the picture sizes... am in the process of trying it but seems it'll do the job. Thanks 

Though, upload time is a bizziatch.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I like photobucket, it's by far my favourite of all of the image hosting websites.

I haven't got photoshop, haven't been able to justify paying for it personally as I get on just fine as it is but have been tempted a couple of times.

Good luck


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Ah, the missus is a graphic designer. Otherwise no way would it be worth it for how much I use it lol.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Ah, the missus is a graphic designer. Otherwise no way would it be worth it for how much I use it lol.


That's a tad more understandable then


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

You sir are a fucking star! Photobucket does exactly what I needed 

I'd rep you for your help but I can't rep you again 

Now my Warhound log doesn't take forever to load up, seriously cheers for that.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

No problem mate, glad you find it useful!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm keeping this project log running aswell as my Prophets of Vulkan Log so that the Marine army isn't mixed in with the other random crap I do 

Here's the Side-Project I've been working on for the last couple of weeks. It's a commission piece for a local customer. It's my first commission work in a long while so hopefully he likes it.

Seeing as I haven't done much Gstuff work before other than filling in things and adding extra parts to a set of Balrog wings, I'm pretty pleased with how this turned out. I'm even contemplating making one for myself.

Svartmetalls' Nurgle Army was the inspiration for most of the conversion work 

Nurgle Lord:


































C&C always welcome.

Cheers.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Just looking at that thing makes me want to go get a shower .... creepy Nurgle stuff. Looks good though.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha thanks Tal. I guess that's a good thing being Nurgle


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

It's an awesome conversion Red reminds me of the 'Tree Man Disease' suitably Nurgle-y +rep

Grish


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

i like that goreshade guy,where you get that??


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

It's a Warmachine model by Privateer Press. You can get it from Wayland Games, Ebay or the Privateer Press Store if you google Warmachine. Lots of other online retailers will sell them too.

Thanks Grish


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

ah privateer press, i been eyeing up the skorne range for ages, thanks m8,rep for lucius and the nurgle lord


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks 

They do have some lovely stuff in their range. The Skorne stuff is very nice, Trollbloods are also some very nice models. Cryx are my favourite all round range though, so many great minis...


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello everybody, it's been a while since I painted anything but I'm picking up the brush again. I lost interest and enthusiasm for 40k a while ago but with the opening of a new club just down the road by a few friends, interest and motivation have been revived!

I have ordered some FW World Eater kits and some CSM boxes from eBay for a new World Eaters army I intend on doing, however they have yet to arrive. As I was just dying to pick up the brush again I had a little dig around and decided to paint up my Chaplain Xavier model I had for my Salamanders army years ago.

He hasn't got his mantle on at the moment as I'm planning on painting it seperately to make other areas on him easier to paint. So here he is all prepped and ready for painting:










Once he is finished and my Chaos stuff arrives I will create a new project log solely for my World Eaters project progress.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Only a small update to Xavier, finished his display base. Painting on Xavier himself will commence soon.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Some great work on Lucius from way back when there, I'm most impressed by that! Also love the bases you have the mini's on, they really make them stand out! Looking forward to seeing how Xavier pans out!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Grins. I actually dug out the WIP Lucius the same day I dug out Xavier. Perhaps I'll finish him after I've worked on Xavier as I really like the mini and am quite happy with the paint job so far, though the lash still needs some more work on the blending.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Firstly - Welcome back to Heresy, mate. Glad to see your ugly mug roaming around again. :wink:

Secondly - As per always, your stuff is top-notch, definately an interesting base, very fitting for Xavier's heroic pose; not too detailed, but not plain. I like it.

Plus rep, fella.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good Red, glad to hear you like puttying.

The Nurgle Lord looks great, I like the metals, works well with the green. But I think it could do with some extra gore, just to help break up some of the greeness.

Your basing looks fab, very neat and well balanced!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just rolled through the thread here mate and I must say you have some nice looking stuff going on. Lucius is looking fantastic, and your basing is very nice. I would love to see more progress on the Goreshade model as I think that your approach to the blade worked well. Looking forward to watching Xavier progress and I will be watching for your World Eaters log.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Midge, your compliments are highly appreciated. Hopefully sometime in between other projects I will find time to revisit some of my unfinished minis like Goreshade.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

HEya Red! long time no see! Glad to see you back on here. Think we have both pretty much been away for the same time lol. 

Lovely job on the models so far, can't wait to see some more 

Keep posting!

LTP

+rep


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

It's good to see you back too, even if I didn't notice you being away due to being away myself 

Thanks for the compliment and the rep!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's another project I've started. I don't think I'll finish it before beginning the Army Painting Challenge but I wanted to start on something new. It's the Scibor Miniatures Chicken Hunter.

I've started work on painting the skin. All that's been done so far is a dwarf flesh basecoat and a wash watered down Brown Ink and PVA glue. I'm worried I may not have watered down the wash enough as it's kept some of its glossy sheen, however after my first highlights on the main area of the torso and the face (which you can also see in the following picture as I wanted to check the shine wasn't noticeable in the recesses) I don't think it will be too much of a problem, especially after a matt dullcote finish at the end.

Please let me know what you think so far after my first highlight (of the highlighted areas, I haven't finished the rest of the skin yet). There's a fair few more highlights I intend on putting onto the skin yet.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hellooo. Liking your work, especially the snow base. What do you use for you snow if I may ask? Needless to say I'll be following your work and hope to pick up an idea or two along the way.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks, much appreciated. As for the snow, I wrote a short tutorial on it a few years ago - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=18243.

I hope that gives you the answer you're hoping for.


----------

